# Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

der Koalitionsvertrag zwischen CDU/CSU und SPD steht zur Einsicht im Internet. Zum Beispiel hier:
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de/media.pdffile.ab2f4ebe-bab1-47a8-a743-ffd25e0cd384.original.pdf

Für uns Angler ist insbesondere die Seite 123 interessant. Dort beginnt der Absatz Tierschutz und Tiergesundheit (wenn auch sichtbar mit Fokus Nutztierhaltung).

Zitat:
_"Ziel ist es außerdem, EU-weit einheitliche und höhere Tierschutzstandards durchzusetzen."_ 

Nach einer durchsetzbaren Abschwächung des Tierschutzgesetzes für Fische klingt mir das nicht. #d

Auch die folgenden Artikel, z.B. zur Grünen Gentechnik, sind interessant:
Zitat:
_"Wir erkennen die Vorbehalte des Großteils der Bevölkerung gegenüber der grünen Gentechnik an." _

Ein Nein klingt anders. |gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

KEINE allgemeine Politik.

Sobald es in der Diskussion hier über den direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln hinausgeht, ist dicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Meinetwegen kannst du den Thread auch gleich wieder schließen. Zu kommentieren gibt's da wohl nicht viel. 

Mir ging's primär darum, hier im Forum darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass eine weitere Verschärfung des Tierschutzrechts auf der Agenda steht. Und dass man dies auch auf EU-Ebene durchsetzen will.


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Mal ne blöde Frage: Warum wird so strikt darauf bestanden, daß nicht über normale Politik diskutiert wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Weil das nur zu Stress für User wie daraus resultierend die Mods führt, das hier ein Forum für Angler ist und es genügend Foren/Plattformen für allgemeine politische Diskussionen gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir ging's primär darum, hier im Forum darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass eine weitere Verschärfung des Tierschutzrechts auf der Agenda steht. Und dass man dies auch auf EU-Ebene durchsetzen will.




Ist ja mal interessant.#6
Ich hab mir gar nicht die Mühe gemacht das Pamphlet zu lesen.|supergri

Vielleicht aber nur vielleicht ist die EU diese eine Mal zu etwas nütze und nimmt den überzogenen Tierschutzvorstellungen der Koalition den Wind aus den segeln.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle EU Länder die selben Ansichten haben wie unsere anscheinend problemlose Wohlstandsgesellschaft.
Für uns Angler wäre das natürlich toll.


----------



## Jose (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

mag sein, dass es so kommt.
mag aber auch sein, dass die zielrichtung eher hähnchen, schweine und andere in massen gehaltene tiere ist. lebendtransporte wäre auch sowas.
gibt eben noch mehr als fische...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Solange sich die Gesetze dann auch nur auf "Haustiere" beziehen ist ja alles OK.
Leider vergessen die meist das Differenzieren.#c


----------



## Jose (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

leider. aber da haut uns unser BV sicher raus |bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Jose schrieb:


> leider. aber da haut uns unser BV sicher raus |bigeyes




:vik::vik:
Ja! Ein Hoch auf unseren BV.




Ähhhhh....warte mal.....unser BV???
Der für Angler???.........öööhhhmmmm.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Nicht so schnell urteilen.
Nachfragen.
Mail ist raus:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> in der Veröffentlichung des Koalitionsvertrages wird explizit erwähnt:
> Zitat:
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Zum Glück brauchen mails kein Papier, sonst wäre Frau Doktors  Mülleimer immer so schnell voll.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Ich schicks extra auch immer an die Geschäftsstellen, falls mal was im Spam landen sollte ;-)))

Das Thema ist allemal wichtiger und explosiver als das ganze Wasserkraft und Kormoran-Gedöns und wird von daher sicher schon in ihrem "Radar" für konsequente Lobbyarbeit für Angelfischer und das Angeln sein..........

Oder so...........................


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schicks extra auch immer an die Geschäftsstellen, falls mal was im Spam landen sollte ;-)))



Wusste doch dass du pfiffig bist.#6


----------



## dieteraalland (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht so schnell urteilen.
> Nachfragen.
> Mail ist raus:



du bist aber auch ein schelm
wo fr.dr. doch auf die politik überhaupt keinen einfluss mehr hat #d, 
 mit sowas zu behelligen |kopfkrat


----------



## Esox60 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

#hHi.

Höhere und EU weite Tierschutzstandarts.......

Ich würde da jetzt nicht schon wieder so viel hinein interpretieren.
Bei einigen hier scheint das Wort *Tierschutz* ja schon so ne Art Verfolgungswahn auszulösen.
Nicht jede Veränderung des Tierschutzes muß zwangsläufig mit dem Angeln zu tun haben.
Soooooo wichtig sind wir  nun auch wieder nicht.

Und solange  EU- Einheitliche Veränderungen angetrebt werden sollten, ist doch alles gut.
Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft das sich die Holländer, Schweden , Dänen und Spanier an den Rutenständer pinkeln lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Natürlich MUSS es nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben.
Aber es KANN!!
Und damit ist Frau Dr. - zuständig für Bund und Europa - natürlich dafür zuständig und sollte das abklären.
Oder ist sie nur ne Grüßaugustin??


----------



## Esox60 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder ist sie nur ne Grüßaugustin??



Jeder sollte das tun, was er kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Das war pöse ;-))


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Kompetenzlosigkeit und gut bezahlte Posten sind ja keine Neuigkeiten in Deutschland. Erwartet hier jemand Besserung, oder gar Engagement?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Esox60 schrieb:


> #hHi.
> 
> Höhere und EU weite Tierschutzstandarts.......
> 
> ...



Das dachten hier einige vor längerer Zeit schon einmal...ooch,da wird schon nix passieren..Lebendköfi,Wettangeln...

Und?Wie ging das nochmal weiter....#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Bei einigen hier scheint das Wort *Tierschutz* ja schon so ne Art Verfolgungswahn auszulösen.
> Nicht jede Veränderung des Tierschutzes muß zwangsläufig mit dem Angeln zu tun haben.
> Soooooo wichtig sind wir nun auch wieder nicht.


 
Bist du dir sicher, dass die Schöpfer des aktuell in Deutschland gültigen Tierschutzgesetzes jemals auch nur in einem Nebengedanken an das Angeln gedacht haben? Ich denke, die hatten Hunde an der Kette und Hühner in der Legebatterie im Fokus. So steht's aber nicht im Gesetz.

Wenn jemand den Gabriel fragt, was er von Catch & Release hält, fragt der vermutlich verwirrt, ob das was mit Sex zu tun hat, denkt aber nicht ans Angeln. Und trotzdem pinkelt uns Petra damit ans Knie.

Da verabschiedet jemand ganz abstrakt Gesetze, ohne die vollen Auswirkungen abschätzen zu können. Das ist auch völlig ok, niemand ist allwissend. *Und genau deshalb gibt es Lobbyisten, die den Verantwortlichen das erklären und Interessen vertreten. *

*Wenn es einen Grund für den BV gibt, dann genau diesen. Frau H-K, bitte übernehmen Sie! *


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Frau H-K, bitte übernehmen Sie! *



Oh je....mir schwant halbgares rumgeeiere|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Oh je....mir schwant halbgares rumgeeiere|rolleyes


 
Das würde ja schon mal bedeuten, dass der Verband reagiert. Traust du denen wirklich so viel Dynamik zu?


----------



## captainahab (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

#h#h#h#hHallo allerseits,
ich bin seit gestern neues Mitglied bei Angelboard und seit genau 9 Tagen  Besitzer des Fischereischeines.(0 Fehler in der Prüfung)
Einen gewissen Teil der Ausrüstung habe ich schon beisammen. Da wird aber sicher noch das eine oder andere Teil angeschaft werden müssen. Der Koalitionsvertrag wird auf uns Angler wohl nicht unbedingt die grossen Auswirkungen haben.
Und wenn, dann bestimmt keine positiven.
Den ganzen Blödsinn hätte man sich schenken können.
Die angeschissenen sind sowieso wieder die Bürger.
Schau`n mer mal !


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



captainahab schrieb:


> Einen gewissen Teil der Ausrüstung habe ich schon beisammen. Da wird aber sicher noch das eine oder andere Teil angeschaft werden müssen.



Kauf dir nicht mehr zu viel Zeugs, wer weiß wie lange man als nicht-beruflicher Angelfischer noch sich selber die Nahrung besorgen darf. Zum Einkaufen im Supermarkt brauchst du keine Angel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Kauf dir nicht mehr zu viel Zeugs, wer weiß wie lange man als nicht-beruflicher Angelfischer noch sich selber die Nahrung besorgen darf. Zum Einkaufen im Supermarkt brauchst du keine Angel.


 
Er hat's doch nicht weit bis in die Niederlande


----------



## Esox60 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Kauf dir nicht mehr zu viel Zeugs, wer weiß wie lange man als nicht-beruflicher Angelfischer noch sich selber die Nahrung besorgen darf. Zum Einkaufen im Supermarkt brauchst du keine Angel.




OK. Wenn ich merke das die Jungs von Askari anfangen einzelne Stipphaken einzutüten, dann wirds ernst. #d


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist allemal wichtiger und explosiver als das ganze Wasserkraft und Kormoran-Gedöns ....


 
Interessante Einstellung, was für dich wichtig ist, sowas zu verhindern ist für dich also nicht wichtig?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kPJU4HrfT8


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Ja, ist es - jedenfalls für mich als Angler.

Für Delegierte und Funktionäre der naturschützenden, abnickenden Angelfischerorganisationen mag das anders aussehen, gestehe ich denen zu.

Wenn aber wegen Tierschutz Angeln vollends unmöglich ist, sind mir auch Kormorane und Wasserkraft wurscht und was die an Fischen kaputt machen.

Dann gehe ich dahin, wo man als Angler willkommen ist und überlass den Kormoranen und Kraftwerken die naturgeschützten Fische in Teutonien..

Da sollen sich dann die Naturschützer damit auseinander setzen, wenn ich die nicht mehr fangen kann.

Da bin ich komplett egoistisch.

Und zudem ist hier Tierschutz das Thema, dessen Verschärfung im Koalitionsvertrag steht. 

Nicht Naturschutz/Kormorane/Kraftwerke - auch wenn Du da Deiner Präsidentin im ablenken und abschweifen gut nacheiferst..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, ist es - jedenfalls für mich als Angler.
> 
> Für Delegierte und Funktionäre der naturschützenden, abnickenden Angelfischerorganisationen mag das anders aussehen, gestehe ich denen zu.
> 
> ...


 

OK, Klare Aussage, muss ich so akzeptieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Da ich noch am umschreiben war, hier das ganze Posting, nicht nur Dein nun leider (kannst Du ja nix für) teilweises Zitat:


> Ja, ist es - jedenfalls für mich als Angler.
> 
> Für Delegierte und Funktionäre der naturschützenden, abnickenden Angelfischerorganisationen mag das anders aussehen, gestehe ich denen zu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zudem ist hier Tierschutz das Thema, dessen Verschärfung im Koalitionsvertrag steht.
> 
> Nicht Naturschutz/Kormorane/Kraftwerke - auch wenn Du da Deiner Präsidentin im ablenken und abschweifen gut nacheiferst..


 
OK. Nach Luft japsende, verendende Fische und Krebse sind dann also vom Tierschutz nicht betroffen meinst Du.

Auch eine Sichtweise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Ja, weil es beim Tierschutz um das Wohl des tierischen Individuums vor menschlichen, unangemessenen Eingriffen im Einzelfall geht.

Hier würde es um Naturschutz gehen, das so zu gestalten, dass so was bei aquatischen, auf dieses Biotop angewiesene Arten, so nicht vorkommen kann.

Und lass jetzt einfach das Offtopic...

Nochmal:
Hier geht's darum, ob Frau Dr., wie sie es im Falle Kormoran/Wasserkraft ja auch getan hat, sich beim Thema Tierschutzverschärfung genauso mit der Politik in Verbindung setzt.

Oder ob es ihr wurscht ist, wenn verschärfte Tierschutzbedingungen auch wieder einmal mehr das Angeln erschweren könnten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> OK. Nach Luft japsende, verendende Fische und Krebse sind dann also vom Tierschutz nicht betroffen meinst Du.
> 
> Auch eine Sichtweise.


 
Krebse sind erst mal vom Tierschutzgesetz gar nicht betroffen, weil keine Wirbeltiere. Dann können wir auch gleich anfangen, über Regenwürmer zu diskutieren.

Und bzgl. den nach Luft japsenden Fischen: Schon mal beim Abfischen dabei gewesen? Da liegen am Ende zig Tausend Kleinfische hüpfend auf dem Trockenen und verrecken. Und falls sie eine Pfütze zum Überleben gefunden habe, kommt eine Stunde später der Bauer mit dem Kalksack.
Ganz zu schweigen vom kommerziellen Fischfang.

Was soll die ganze Diskussion? Das hat doch mit der Realität, weit ab vom Angeln, null komma nix zu tun. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Leute, lasst jetzt das Offtopic, auf dieses Glatteis wollen euch doch die immer Gleichen immer wieder führen.

Das Thema hier ist klar.

Ab hier daher jetzt Schluss mit lustig.

Nochmal:
Hier geht's darum, ob Frau Dr., wie sie es im Falle Kormoran/Wasserkraft ja auch getan hat, sich beim Thema Tierschutzverschärfung genauso mit der Politik in Verbindung setzt.

Oder ob es ihr wurscht ist, wenn verschärfte Tierschutzbedingungen auch wieder einmal mehr das Angeln erschweren könnten.


----------



## uwe2855 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Also der Koalitionsvertrag kann doch für uns Angler gar nicht soo schlecht sein, wenn man alles so glauben kann wie sie versprochen haben. Gucken wir doch einfach noch mal in dem Trööt:

Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein

Mit Wohlwollen les ich da die letzten Sätze der SPD. Na ja, wers denn glaubt. Aber geschrieben haben sie es ja.

Uwe


----------



## Sharpo (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Krebse sind erst mal vom Tierschutzgesetz gar nicht betroffen, weil keine Wirbeltiere. Dann können wir auch gleich anfangen, über Regenwürmer zu diskutieren.
> 
> Und bzgl. den nach Luft japsenden Fischen: Schon mal beim Abfischen dabei gewesen? Da liegen am Ende zig Tausend Kleinfische hüpfend auf dem Trockenen und verrecken. Und falls sie eine Pfütze zum Überleben gefunden habe, kommt eine Stunde später der Bauer mit dem Kalksack.
> Ganz zu schweigen vom kommerziellen Fischfang.
> ...




Auch Offtopic...sorry Thomas

Hier wird mit japsenden Fischen argumentiert wärend DAFV- Angler in Südafrika vor dem zur Schau stellen (Fotos) der gefangenen Fische diese sicherlich nicht Waidgerecht getötet haben.
Wie warm ist es in Südafrika gewesen? 25°C - 28°C prallende Sonne?

Der Koalitionsvertrag läst Raum für viele Spekulationen.
Ich denke es geht eher um den Tiertransport von Rind und Schwein, evtl. auch die Haltung von Hund und Katzen.
Was in Europa an Tieren auf manchen Märkten zur Schau gestellt wird ist manchmal wirklich nicht ansehnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Koalitionsvertrag läst Raum für viele Spekulationen.



Wir Angler dachten schon viel....

Was uns dann Politik und organisierte, naturschützende  Angelfischerverbände eingebrockt haben, ist Anlass für mich genug, da rechtzeitig nachzufragen.

Damit sich nicht wieder jemand aus der Verantwortung stehlen kann, wie bisher verbandsseitig immer..

Wir werden sehen., ob sie nur bei Kormoran und Wasserkraft aktiv sein wird, oder auch bei dem, was uns am Ende auch das Angeln als solches kosten könnte:
Dem TSG.............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was uns dann Politik und organisierte, naturschützende Angelfischerverbände eingebrockt haben, ist Anlass für mich genug, da rechtzeitig nachzufragen.



Eine angelnde Präsidentin, die in der Politik auch noch ein Mitspracherecht hat, wäre nicht schlecht...

Eine nicht angelnde MDB a.D. ist da in meinen Augen nicht so hilfreich! Da ja auch keiner ihrer ehemaligen Parteifreunde mehr dabei ist, wird das Netzwerk zukünftig wohl kleiner sein. Da muss man dann auf den Zug aufspringen, der gerade am Bahnhof Berlin abgefahren ist- und in diesem Zug sitzt nun mal die kleine Wasserkraft. Somit kann man dann das - was andere noch aktive Politiker in Berlin in Bewegung setzen - als den eigenen Erfolg feiern und als Pressemeldung auf der Homepage des DAFV veröffentlichen (und in der digitalen Verbandszeitung...). Sollte das Ergebnis aber nicht passen, kann man sagen "wir haben aber rechtzeitig...". Ist doch eine gute Ausgangsposition |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

OT gelöscht..

Hier nochmal, um was es hier geht:
Was uns Politik und organisierte, naturschützende  Angelfischerverbände  mit dem TSGF bzw. dem nicht stattgefundenen Kampf dagegen (bzw., dem vergessenen Kampf, Fische da nicht reinzunehmen) eingebrockt haben, ist Anlass für mich genug, da rechtzeitig nachzufragen.

Damit sich nicht wieder jemand aus der Verantwortung stehlen kann, wie bisher verbandsseitig immer..

Wir werden sehen., ob sie nur bei Kormoran und Wasserkraft aktiv sein wird, oder auch bei dem, was uns am Ende auch das Angeln als solches kosten könnte:
Dem TSG.............


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die Schöpfer des aktuell in Deutschland gültigen Tierschutzgesetzes jemals auch nur in einem Nebengedanken an das Angeln gedacht haben? Ich denke, die hatten Hunde an der Kette und Hühner in der Legebatterie im Fokus. So steht's aber nicht im Gesetz.
> 
> Wenn jemand den Gabriel fragt, was er von Catch & Release hält, fragt der vermutlich verwirrt, ob das was mit Sex zu tun hat, denkt aber nicht ans Angeln. Und trotzdem pinkelt uns Petra damit ans Knie.
> 
> ...



Da steckt viel Wahres drin.

Das Tierschutzgesetz an sich war für uns nie das Problem. Und auch Verschärfungen werden es nicht automatisch sein. 

Dazu braucht es dann jemanden, der das Tierschutzgesetz so interpretiert, dass man im eigenen Laden noch Schützerischer sein soll, als es vom Gesetz eigentlich verlangt wird.

In den letzten Jahrzehnten war das der VDSF, in Zukunft wird es - ein Überleben vorausgesetzt - der DAFV sein.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Zitat:"Dazu braucht es dann jemanden, der das Tierschutzgesetz so interpretiert, dass man im eigenen Laden noch Schützerischer sein soll, als es vom Gesetz eigentlich verlangt wird"
Oder ein paar spezialisierte und gesponserte Rechtsspezialisten von bestimmten Organisationen die Millionenspendengelder von Leuten bekommen, denen es egal ist, was mit ihrem Geld geschieht. Hauptsache mein Gewissen ist beruhigt!
Das muss doch mal was von oben unternommen werden. Da werden irreführende Strafanzeigen getätigt. Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei, Rechtsanwälte, Angler, Vorstände, Verbandspräsidenten, Jugendliche (Fischerkönige) in ein Strafverfahren gezwungen!!!!!!!!!!!! Wo bleibt der BV???? Wo bleibt die Politik?????


----------



## Jose (30. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> ...Wo bleibt der BV???? Wo bleibt die Politik?????



ersterer unterirdisch, letzere im höhenflug.

nur anglers "down-to-earth"-ebene, die verfehlen die, so und sowieso.


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Mich stört- zumindest vom Gefühl her, dass die von deutschen Anglern bezahlten Verbände oft eine vorauseilende Gehorsamkeit an den Tag legen. Bevor definitiv belastbare Daten vorliegen, wird erstmal eingeschränkt- man könnte ja anecken. Wenn die Einschränkungen da sind, wird man sie nicht mehr los. Die Verbandsfürsten haben einfach keine Eier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Die Verbandsfürsten haben einfach keine Eier.


Macho an:
Fürstin.
Eierstöcke...
:g
Macho aus


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*

Drecksack- ich wollte es in Klammern auch so schreiben. Bin zu gut erzogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was bedeutet der Koalitionsvertrag 2013 für uns Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht so schnell urteilen.
> Nachfragen.
> Mail ist raus:
> 
> ...



Auf Nachfrage wurde der Eingang der Mail bestätigt.
Man "hoffe, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eine Antwort zukommen lassen kann"..


----------

